# Hedgehog bleeding?



## jellybean18 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm panicking I came home tonight to find my new hedgie's (who i got yesterday) cage to be covered in what appears to be blood. I don't know what to do. Is it possible that he stepped in his poop and it was a shade of red? I'm trying to take a good look at him, but since he's new he scared to come out of a ball. I don't know where he's bleeding from. I don't see any blood on him, but i cant see his face or hands. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. He has also barely eaten or drank today, I'm not quite sure if he ate at all. The redness all over his cage looks bright red. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What kind of wheel does he have?
Can you do a full body check?


----------



## jellybean18 (Feb 2, 2012)

He is using the flying saucer wheel which is supposed to be better for hedgehogs hands. I cant get him out of a ball. He was fine before i left tonight and when i came back the cage was a real mess. There is definitely some poop but i think there my be blood also.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I would try to get him to come out of a ball so you can examine him. Maybe try to lure him out by putting a piece of food near him.

One thing I read that you can try to do is to have him in your hands (maybe hold him in a blanket so you don't get poked), and very slowly rock him back and forth.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: URGENT! please help*

hedgehogs do have pretty thin blood, so a minor injury can look more serious. I wouldn't panic just yet. I would slowly try to encourage your hedgehog to come out and check him over to see where there is blood on his body. Check toes, mouth and genital area.


----------



## jellybean18 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: URGENT! please help*

I tried for a while to get him out of a ball to check but he wouldn't let me  i tried to for an hour earlier today and he stayed in a ball, I have yet for him to uncurl. Is there anything i can do to help him uncurl? This is my second night having him and I really don't know what to do


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: URGENT! please help*

have you tried coaxing him out with a treat?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: URGENT! please help*

Take two fingers place them on lower back and rub in a circle with a little pressure he will come out


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: URGENT! please help*

Is he huffing and puffing and carrying on while in the ball, or is he just in a ball? If he is in a silent unmoving ball, he is possibly attempting hibernation. Put him under your clothing to warm him up.

Otherwise, try rubbing his back as connors mentioned or set him down and be absolutely still and quiet.

What type of cage and wheel does he have? Perhaps he has injured a foot.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: URGENT! please help*



Nancy said:


> Is he huffing and puffing and carrying on while in the ball, or is he just in a ball? If he is in a silent unmoving ball, he is possibly attempting hibernation. Put him under your clothing to warm him up.
> 
> Otherwise, try rubbing his back as connors mentioned or set him down and be absolutely still and quiet.
> 
> What type of cage and wheel does he have? Perhaps he has injured a foot.


 Flying Saucer viewtopic.php?f=76&t=16253


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Thread has been merged with a duplicate that already had comments.


----------



## jellybean18 (Feb 2, 2012)

He came out of a ball but not while he was out of his cage. he walked around a bit and then went to sleep again. I let him have his privacy since he wouldn't let me check his feet and he seemed okay. about 2 hours later he was up again and running on his wheel and eating. His wheel was a mess when I woke up, no red anywhere like the night before, just poop. He let me check 2 of his feet today and none of his nails on those feet were missing. Do you think he is okay now? I'm worried, i just want to know what it was. He also doesn't huff at me or anything whenever I hold him he's always quiet is that okay? I thought he was just nice but now I'm worried he might hibernate. His cage is in our bedroom which is always between 23 C and 25.9 C. Between my bf and I the temperature is always being checked and so is he (the door way to his hideaway is big and we can see him right threw it without waking him up). We just want him to be alright. Thanks everyone for all of your advice we really appreciate it!  This entire forum has really helped me a lot


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not huffing is fine and wonderful because it means he is friendly. 

Being in a silent, unmoving quilly ball can be hibernation. Usually if they are in a quilly ball and you move them, or wiggle them, they will huff or make some sort of movement. 

I wouldn't worry, he sounds fine and your temperature is good.


----------

